# Footnotes.



## Dennis1963 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have heard "footnotes" originated from the Reformers, specifically Calvin for the purpose of stopping those who would corrupt the scriptures (text). Considering the time of Calvin, there was much corruption, and there was much correction needed.

What is everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## J Miles (Aug 16, 2011)

In the older manuscript writings authors would often write what they thought the correct form of the word was above the sentence.

I do not think that they were widely used in Calvin`s time, as he did not even cite references often, aside from scripture or Church fathers, or other highly distinguished figures. 
This was a common practice in his time, as it could be amused the reader of the work would understand the subtle references within the work.
(Or at least this is what I was told in the Hendrickson edition of the Institutes.)

Knowing this, it would make sense to include some form of notes for a bible indicated for the masses, so that they could make better use of the scriptures by reading the notes


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## J Miles (Aug 16, 2011)

You're Welcome.


----------



## dudley (Aug 16, 2011)

I do not know about footnotes originating form the reformers but I would recommend The Reformation Study Bible for accurate biblical interpretation in the Reformed faith. It is a series of study Bibles published and distributed by Ligonier Ministries. The most recent version to have been published is the English Standard Version. As with its predecessors, the RSB (ESV) remains under the supervision of R. C. Sproul, its general editor.

I have been recently studying from this bible and it is strengthening me in my Reformed Protestant faith and thinking.

The RSB was first begun in 1988 as an attempt to create a modern Geneva Bible with study notes done in the Reformed tradition


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 16, 2011)

J Miles said:


> This was a common practice in his time, as it could be *amused *the reader of the work would understand the subtle references within the work.



I was bemused by this sentence until I switched my processor to lysdexia mode. I assume you meant "assumed."


----------



## J Miles (Aug 17, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> J Miles said:
> 
> 
> > This was a common practice in his time, as it could be *amused *the reader of the work would understand the subtle references within the work.
> ...



 Your assumption about my use of assumed is correct.


----------

